# Mods to the exoterra



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have two 18 inch exoterras that I am thinking I want to turn in to dart frog tanks. 
What all do I need to do to them to make them dart frog ready? Fruit flie proof?

Thanks guys


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, for one, what kind of backround are you going to do? Are you going to use the foam ones that come with the exo terras or are you going to great stuff them? If you keep the ones that come with them (which might be a good idea if you need to remove it) I would suggest siliconing and coco fibering it. I didnt and I dont like how it looks. Im gonna have to redo it but I wanted to wait a while. Also you'll need the cut glass or plexiglass over the screen. Other than that I think you should just search the board a bit, know what you want before you start and take your time, I didnt and I'm not pleased with mine, rookie mistake. Plus, I guess it depends on how detailed you get with it. Some people have all these awesome misting systems and filtration systems and amazing backrounds and others have more basic setups and hand mist every day. I'm no where near as experienced as many people on this site but I think if you look around a bit you can find most everything you need to know and some good ideas for your tanks. Anyways, have fun and please update on your build(s)!

Heres my exo btw... nothing special really but it will do for now... btw the date is not from 1996, lol, its a bout a couple weeks ago...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

i siliconed and cocoa fiber'd my exo background. it looked good. Then i took it out and put in the rock background. i put a piece of glass over the top and that was it as far as fly-proofing it. i'm sure a few flies get out once and while but I never see them crawling around my house so i'm not worried about it. here is an interesting idea from another thread regarding this issue with the doors allowing fly escapes . . .

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/34579-exo-terra-tanks-yes-no.html



ChrisK said:


> On my small temporary one for some pumilios (I'm putting together a much bigger one cuz that one is too small for them), I siliconed the front plastic vent closed since I thought I would use the screen top for ventilation (wound up putting 2 pieces of lexan on top of the screen anyway because of too low winter humidity), then for the edges of the doors, I just cut 2 pieces of 1/4 inch airline tubing the height of the doors, slit each one once lengthwise down the middle, opened the doors, then slipped the tubing onto the edges of the sides of the tank, then closed the doors. Totally ff-proof, and you can take them off ond on as much as you want, here are pics where you can see it and a youtube clip:
> 
> YouTube - cayo de agua pumilio in exo terra


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thank you for the link,
I can not believe I did not see that 

Looks like I got some more work to do


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I just use cut glass for the tops and electrical tape to cover the lower vents and side doors (electrical is key since it doesn't warp and is flexible which means you can open and close the door without tearing the tape. Works wonders.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll second the electrical tape- I used it on my white's tank to keep the crickets in (never did figure out where they were getting out!) on the front, sides of the doors, and around the screen top. I haven't had any problems with it pulling off yet.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello there!

if you want a cheap fix to cover the screen on top of the exos... I apply 2 sheets of clear vinyl wrap...

3' x 25', 4 Mil Crystal Clear Vinyl Sheeting, Packaged

I retain well over 90% humidity and if you need ventilation, you can simply fold back a corner and place a fan on top.

I place the lights right on top of it in order to weight it down. I've got a ton of compact fluorescent lights, and a 40W exo night glow bulb... it makes the material really warm, but it won't melt - at least with that wattage. haha. It also helps keep my tank in the mid 70s during the cold new england nights here. 

Also if you're wondering... I have a special ordered 18" x 18" x 36" exo amongst others... it's the 2nd largest currently. They make them plenty big.

Collection: Vivariums

cheers!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

An 18"x18"x36"??? OMG I want one! I bet its not cheap though :/


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

$250 including shipping - but that's also because I live 45 min from the exo distribution center. haha


----------

